# Photo contest deadline extended



## Tom Grant (Apr 18, 2008)

Competition deadline extended​

AUGUSTA, GA - The deadline for the Augusta Photography Festival competition has been extended to May 1. Grand prize in the contest is a Nikon D-40 digital camera, to be awarded during the June festival. 

The contest, called Environments: Past, Present and Personal, will award prizes in three categories in addition to the grand prize. The featured subject is the Augusta Canal. Contestentry forms and rules can be found at augustaphotofestival.org.

We wanted to give people an extra week or so after the tournament and spring break to get their best shots together, said contest organizer Rebecca Rogers, marketing director for the Augusta Canal. Weve had great interest, judging by the number of e-mails and questions Ive received over the past few months.

The competition is one of a many events planned for the regions first festival dedicated to the photographic arts. Exhibitions, workshops, gallery walks and photography field trips will take place at multiple sites over four days, June 19-22. 

Photographic exhibitions and gallery talks at the Gertrude Herbert Institute of Art, Morris Museum of Art and the Lucy Craft Laney Museum will be complemented by an Artist Row downtown gallery walk, field workshops at Augusta Canal, Phinizy Swamp and the River Golf Club. Photo portfolio reviews and workshops for beginners and intermediate levels round out the agenda.


----------

